# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  C#  Ndihme

## zana15

Kush me ndihmon me kete detyren ju lutem....


Te krijohet nje aplikacion ne forma i cili do te rregulloj problemin e :
a. Regjistrimit te produktit dhe te dhenat e tij si emertimi, cmimi i blerjes, cmimi i
shitjes, TVSH, dhe profiti.
i. Emertimi te ruhet ne nje varg string[N]
ii. Cmimi i blerjes, cmimi i shitjes, TVSH, dhe profiti te ruhen ne nje varg dy
dimensional te tipit double[N,4].
iii. Ne kete menyre do te mapohen emertimet me rekordet financiare
b. Te krijohen metodat per :
i. Kalkulimin e TVSH-s, e cila pranon cmimin e shitjes si parameter dhe
kthen vleren e TVSH-s.
TVSH = cmimiIShitjes * 0.18
ii. Kalkulimin e profitit, e cila pranon cmimin e shitjes dhe te blerjes si
parameter.
Profiti = cmimiIShitjes  TVSH(metoda me larte)  cmimiIBlerjes
iii. Shfaqjen e profitit total, e cila pranon vargun double si parameter dhe
kthen totalin e profitit.
iv. Shfaqjen e totalit te TVSH-s, e cila gjithashtu pranon vargun double si
parameter
v. Rikrijimin e vargjeve string dhe double, e cila i pranon keto vargje si
parameter dhe i rishkruan duke ua rritur hapsiren memorike per nje
c. Te shfaqen te gjitha produktet ne ndonje label ne po te njejten form
i. Psh : Coca Cola | 1.00 | 2.00 | 0.36 | 0.64
Sprite | 1.00 | 2.00 | 0.36 | 0.64
d. Te krijohen event handler per :
i. txtCmimiIShitjes i cili do i thirr metodat per kalkulimin e tvsh dhe profitit
dhe do te inicializoj ato vlera tek txt perkatese.
ii. btnRuaj i cili do te thirr metoden per rikrijimin e vargjeve pastaj do te ruaj
tek vargu string emertimin ndersa ne vargun double cmimin e blerjes,
shitjes, tvsh-ne, dhe profitin.
iii. btnShfaqProfitin i cili do te thirr metoden per kalkulimin e profitit dhe do
e shfaq vleren ne messagebox.
iv. btnShfaqTatimin i cili do te thirr metoden per kalkulimin e TVSH-s dhe
do e shfaq vleren ne messagebox.
v. btnShfaqTeGjitha pika c e detyres

----------

